

Embattled Harvard professor resigns - Tityre
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/07/20/embattled_professor_resigns_harvard_post/

======
marojejian
I worked with Mark. I never saw any misconduct, but given what I have read I
imagine there must have been some. It really saddens me. the sort of research
he did is interesting and important. but if you can't get ahead without making
up data at Harvard, then our society is in a pretty sad state overall.

------
kragen
It's not every day that a tenured Harvard professor gets fired.

